# monsieur - prononciation



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,

j'aimerais vous poser une question qui demeure dans ma tête sans réponse depuis pas mal de temps : pourquoi on prononce "_meusieu_" alors que le mot est "monsieur" ? 

Il doit y avoir une expliquation logique à cette prononciation... 

Merci


----------



## tilt

Autrefois, "monsieur" se prononçait "mo-sieu"
À la fin du XIXe siècle, toutefois, la prononciation "me-sieu" était devenue plus courante.
 source : http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/monsieur

J'avoue ne pas avoir d'explication quant aux raisons qui ont conduit à ce changement. La logique n'est de toutes façons pas toujours au rendez-vous, lorsqu'il s'agit de langue.


----------



## Pticru

Bonjour, 
Quoique la prononciation n'est pas tout à fait comme l'orthographe, à mon avis c'est plus proche de "m*eu*-sieu*r*". J'entends quand même le "r" à la fin, bon, ce n'est pas un "r" à l'italienne, mais il est là!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je n'entends aucun « r » final de mon côté, et ne le prononce jamais...
Et quand on le prononce vite ça donne même « m'sieu ! »


----------



## Pticru

Tu veux me dire que cela rhyme avec "Dieu"?! Peut-être pas tout à fait...
Je suis abassourdi.
Ici en Suisse, on le prononce suffisement lentment (c'est en tout cas le cliché!) pour entendre le "r". Mais j'imagine que pour plein de mots, les differences regionales peuvent être très "prononcées"!


----------



## Grop

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et quand on le prononce vite ça donne même « m'sieu ! »



Ce que, personnellement, je ne trouve pas très poli (même si j'ai observé que certains le placent à côté d'une formule de politesse, ce qui implique probablement que ça se veut poli).

(Pas de 'r' chez moi non plus).

Edit: (Et oui, chez moi ça rime avec dieu - ou avec essieu).


----------



## Pticru

Juste pour info, j'estime une prononciation "vite" ici en Romandie d'être à peu près:

*"m'sûr*"


----------



## tilt

Tout ça m'étonne un peu.
Moi qui écoute très souvent la Radio Suisse Romande (Couleur 3), je ne crois pas avoir jamais entendu le moindre "r" à la fin de "monsieur" sur leurs ondes.
Le CNRTL (_ibid._) ne mentionne pas, non plus, la moindre possibilité de prononcer cette lettre.


----------



## Pticru

Bon, moi qui dèja n'a pas l'oreil d'un francophone, je ne peux pas en être sûr de ce que je dis...en plus j'entends mal à certaines fréquences (surtout celles de la radio!  ). Mais est-ce que ça rhyme vraiment avec "Dieu"? Je ne suis pas tout à fait convaincu non plus, donc on essais ici de cibler la prononciation (variations inclus!)

Je connais une programmatrice chez Couleurs 3, je vais lui poser la question!


----------



## mariebruxelles

Pticru said:


> Mais est-ce que ça rhyme vraiment avec "Dieu"?


Chez nous, oui.


----------



## Pticru

D'autres regions s'ajoutent... Qui va me porter secours?! Mon argument commence à fondre comme la proverbiale "neige au soliel...". Pourtant, ici il peut y avoir des différences d'un canton à un autre. "Gex" près de Genève, on prononce le "x" (Genève est quasiment de culture française), mais "Bex", dans le Valais est prononcé "Bé". Puis à la radio RSR, les animateurs n'auront pas forcement un accent regional... comme on n'emploie pas le "vaudois" dans un journal non plus (ou pas souvent!)

Je suis anglophone, rappelez-vous! It's hopeless! Mon Dieur!


----------



## Maître Capello

Pticru said:


> Ici en Suisse, on le prononce suffisement lentment (c'est en tout cas le cliché!) pour entendre le "r".


Pardon ? 

En Suisse, on parle peut-être plus lentement qu'ailleurs (encore que ça dépende des locuteurs et des régions), mais on ne prononcera jamais le _r_ final de _monsieur_ → [məsjø].

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce _r_ est étymologique puisque _monsieur_ vient de _monseigneu*r*_…



Pticru said:


> Je suis anglophone, rappelez-vous! It's hopeless! Mon Dieur!


Oui, c'est vraiment sans espoir…


----------



## itka

Salut Pticru !


> Je suis anglophone, rappelez-vous! It's hopeless! Mon Dieur!


...hopeless, peut-être pas !  ... mais ici, je crois vraiment que tu as mal entendu.

Enfin, je ne peux parler de la Suisse (Maître Capello est attendu avec impatience !) mais pour ce qui est de la France et du français standard, il n'y a aucun doute : [møsjø]. Pas de trace de [r] à la fin du mot.

L'origine... c'est une bonne question... merci de l'avoir posée...

Voilà MC est arrivé et a tiré plus vite que son ombre !
Le son de "mon" peut en effet devenir un [ə] dans le nord de la France, ce qui donne [møsjø] ou [məsjø]


----------



## Pticru

J'ai trouvé ceci:
http://www.languageguide.org/francais/grammar/pronunciation/
Lien tout en bas de la page pour écouter "monsieur"... et il semble que vous avez raison. 

Bon, je garde mon petit accent américain ou pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> pour ce qui est de la France et du français standard, il n'y a aucun doute : [møsjø]. Pas de trace de [r] à la fin du mot.


Tu prononces vraiment [møsjø] et non [məsjø] ?


----------



## Pticru

Maître Capello said:


> En Suisse, […] on ne prononcera jamais le _r_ final de _monsieur_ → [məsjø].



Ha! Merci Maître, je corrige le tir... j'ai parlé (prononcé) trop vite! Je dois fréquenter un milieu un peu spécial... mais n'oubliez pas: environs 30% de non-francophones dans la region, cela modifie un peu la prononciation de la langue, une langue pourtant difficile à prononcer (si je compare au tcheque ou a l'italien... plus staccato).

Ici, nous avons dèja affaire à deux examples differents pour la "vrai" prononciation...(mise à part mon anomolie!)


----------



## mariebruxelles

Je vais ajouter un troisième exemple (qui s'entend parfois dans mes contrées et qui est à proscrire) : [məsjə]


----------



## Pticru

Maître Capello said:


> Plus sérieusement, toi tu prononces vraiment [møsjø] et non [məsjø] ?



Le deuxième, pour moi c'est au pluriel, mais j'ai deja mon pied dans la bouche aujourd'hui (idiom anglophone).


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, au pluriel, c'est soit [mesjø], soit [mɛsjø] suivant les régions.

Remarque : [ɛ] = è ; [e] = é ; [ə] = e


----------



## itka

Oui, je prononce vraiment [møsjø] ! C'est la prononciation du sud de la France, qu'on trouve même parfois orthographiée "Meussieu" quand on veut imiter par écrit l'accent méridional !
Ce qui n'empêche pas, si on est vraiment pressé, de dire  [məsjø] ou même  [msjø].
Pticru, pour les francophones, ce ne sont que des variantes libres que nous ne remarquons même pas la plupart du temps (mais pas [mesjø] qui est le pluriel).


----------



## Pticru

Je viens de confirmer avec un collègue français, et il dit "meussieu"... je pensais devenir dingue. Cela prouve que parfois "on entends ce qu'on veut", mais je pensais en être immun! Je biffe mon "r", un pas de moins pour la mondialisation!


----------



## tie-break

Merci à tous 

Etant donné qu'on ne prononce pas le "r"  personne (ou presque, merci Tilt) n'a pas encore repondu à ma question principale, donc je vous la renvoye  : pourquoi "_mon"_ est prononcé_ "meu"_ ?_ _


----------



## roymail

Pas de -r en Wallonie non plus, mais, si le locuteur a un accent wallon très prononcé, il y a une petite mouillure à la fin, comme pour tous les mots en -eu :  [məsjøj]


----------



## itka

Tu as raison, retournons à nos moutonsss :


> pourquoi "_mon"_ est prononcé_ "meu"_ ?_ _



J'aimerais bien aussi connaître la réponse, si quelqu'un le sait !


----------



## roymail

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas d'explication à chercher, si ce n'est que la langue s'use quand on s'en sert, elle évolue, la prononciation se relâche. Mais l'orthographe est plus conservatrice que la prononciation, donc on en arrive à des écarts entre les deux. C'est vrai en français, mais alors, en anglais... !


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Tu prononces vraiment [møsjø] et non [məsjø] ?


J'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de gens ne font plus de différence entre [ø] et [ə], qu'ils prononcent dans un son hybride, confondant ainsi _je_ et _jeu_, par exemple.

Il en va de même pour [e] (_é_) et [ɛ] (_è_) ou [ɛ˜] (_in_) et [œ˜] (_un_). Les forums de WR comportent déjà quelques discussions à ce propos (que je ne développerai pas car je frôle déjà le hors_sujet).


----------



## Xence

Pticru said:


> Quoique la prononciation n'est pas tout à fait comme l'orthographe, à mon avis c'est plus proche de "m*eu*-sieu*r*". J'entends quand même le "r" à la fin, bon, ce n'est pas un "r" à l'italienne, mais il est là!



Simple suggestion...
Peut-être que ce que vous avez entendu n'est pas "_monsieur_" mais "_messire_" ou une variante locale. Certes "_messire_" n'est plus très à la mode, mais il n'est pas impossible de le débusquer au détour d'une conversation.
Et ce, d'autant que "_messire_" est donné par le TLF comme étant synonyme de "_monsieur_", entre autres définitions:


> Synon. de _monsieur_. _Vous rappelez-vous (...) ce jeune homme qui, à Avignon sur le rempart (...), adressa la parole à messire votre père (...)?_ (BOREL, _Champavert_, 1833, p.126). _J'admire votre calme, messire, oui vraiment je l'admire_ (REYBAUD, _J. Paturot_, 1842, p.250):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Monsieur veut dire monseigneur. Ce titre, si considérable autrefois, réservé maintenant aux rois par la transformation de sieur en sire, se donne à tout le monde; et néanmoins *messire* [it. ds le texte], qui n'est pas autre chose que le double du mot monsieur et son équivalent, soulève des articles dans les feuilles républicaines quand, par hasard, il se trouve mis dans un billet d'enterrement.
> BALZAC, _Cous. Pons_, 1847, p.173.



Plus bas, cette orthographe est ainsi justifiée:


> Comp. de _mes_, anc. cas suj. de _mon*_ et de _sire*_, ce dernier mot fréq. empl. en a. fr. précédé du poss. de la 1re pers.




Une autre explication plausible est que vous ayez entendu non pas "_monsieur_", ni "_messire_" mais plutôt "_le sieur_" qui est déjà un peu moins démodé, notamment dans le champ juridique, mais qui offre surtout l'avantage de vous conforter dans votre intégrité auditive  puisque le "*r*" final est bel et bien prononcé, quel qu'en soit l'accent!


----------



## itka

Bon, vous m'avez contrainte à farfouiller dans Google... pour ne pas trouver grand-chose.

[mõsjœʁ] ---> [møsjø]

D'abord le [ʁ] final :
Il semble qu'il ait disparu depuis un certain temps.
La rime avec le son [ø] semble attestée depuis le XVIIe où l'on peut voir rimer des mots comme : "menteur" et "heureux" _cf. Brunot et Bruneau_

prononciation de « monsieur » (énigme aquatique) (Page 1) – Histoire de la langue française – forum abclf

Quant au [mõ] voici ce que j'ai trouvé :
_"Mon, ton, son, bon, réservaient leur n à la voyelle subséquente, et sonnaient mo, to, so, bo. La prononciation miraculeusement conservée du mot monsieur en est la preuve irrécusable : rno-sieuj bo-jou, mosieu."_
*cf. "Prononciation de la langue française au XIXe siècle tant dans le langage que dans la conversation" (de Joseph de Malvin) là.*

Ça ne dit pas pourquoi  [mo] est devenu [mø]...


----------



## Wai Ho

On écrit « mon », mais on prononce « me », c'est une exception. Pourquoi? c'est pour prononcer plus facilement, pour appeler quelqu'un plus facilement, c'est facile de prononcer « me ».


----------



## Locape

La réponse est au post précédent (# 28), apparemment on prononçait 'mo-sieu', puis 'mo' est devenu 'meu'. C'est l'évolution de la langue, ça ne s'explique pas toujours logiquement !


----------



## danielc

Le _r _n'est jamais prononcé au Canada.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Selon le CNRTL :  [mɔ ̃-] > [mɔ-] > [mə-] par affaiblissement, le mot étant généralement employé  comme proclitique ou interjection  . L'explication me paraît pertinente, l'accent étant naturellement sur la seconde syllabe ; selon le même processus phonétique de relâchement on aboutit, comme on l'entend souvent,  à  [msjø]  ou  [msjə] .


----------

